

Ask HN: You're not allowed to comment/ reply on your own submissions? - pistoriusp

I made this submission earlier:<p>http://corporatecrimereporter.com/barrylynn021310.htm (Two corporations dominate US beer market).<p>And I'm unable to reply or comment on my own post. In place of reply I see "-----."
======
jacquesm
That's because it's (rightly) dead.

~~~
pistoriusp
Was the article in bad taste? I found it rather interesting.

~~~
jacquesm
It doesn't have to be in bad taste to be thrown out, the criterium is that it
is 'not hackernews', which is loosely defined as stuff that has nothing
whatsoever to do with hacking and so will not be of interest to the large
majority of those visiting here.

Switch 'showdead' to on and browse the new page for a while, you'll get the
idea of what makes the cut and what does not (aside from the outright spam).

